# How many near Pittsburgh, PA?



## drnuncheon (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm getting all jealous of the Boston games, especially since I didn't know but one of them when I lived up there.

Now I'm in Glenshaw, just north of Pittsburgh on Rt 8. Anyone in the area 'sides me and my two players?  Maybe we need a Pittsburgh game day...

J


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Feb 12, 2002)

I live in the Pittsburgh area.  Beaver is just 15 minutes north of the airport.  I currently am only DMing and would love to play on a regular basis in another group.  Send me an email if you are interested.

If there are many in the area, I would be interested in getting together for some kind of gaming activity.


----------



## drnuncheon (Feb 13, 2002)

Well, that's one...  I've lived in the North Hills area all my life, except for college and a 5-year stint up in Boston that I just got back from.

Where do you do your game shopping way out there? We've got Game Masters down my way, on Babcock (just off of McKnight).  Conveniently close to my route home.  (Convenient for the owner anyway.)

What's your game like?  My story hour is over on the EN boards but I'd want to do something different for a group larger than 2 players.

J


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Feb 21, 2002)

Sorry for the delay in the reply.  I changed my email and the boards never sent the confirmation email, so I was locked out from posting to a read-only status.

Games Galore used to be near the Beaver Valley Mall in Monaca.  But they moved to Moon Twp.  I still go there, just not as much.  Waldenbooks is the only place I know in Beaver County that carries D&D material and the magazines.  Sometimes I go the Phantom, too, or Games Unlimited in Squirrel Hill.  I am not familiar with Game Masters.  I will have to visit next time I am in that area.  I currently subscribe to Dragon and buy Dungeon at the stores.  I also have purchased things over the internet.  That's nice and convenient, and usually comes with a discount.

I have read most of your story hour and your game sounds interesting.  Two players makes it tough sometimes.  I currently DM for my long-standing group.  We all grew up together and remain friends.  We are playing in Greyhawk and I am running the published adventures from WotC.  The characters are 4th level and are about to gain 5th level.  The paladin is 5th level already.  The group consists of 6 players plus myself.  Two players attend intermitantly.  We have a paladin, ranger/rogue/fighter, barbarian, monk, cleric, and wizard.  Their stat blocks and backgrounds are over at the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Aquastav (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey guys, I currently live in Coraopolis and would love to join an active game.  Unfortunately I am a busy professional so I doubt I'd be able to make a weekly session, but every other week I could get away with (wife and work permitting)  Contact me if interested!   Thanks- Steve


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 4, 2002)

Well Doc, love to join you Pittsburghers, but it's a little far for me to drive just now.  Morgantown though is ALWAYS open if you guys need a place to run a game.  Email me if interested. I play, I run, I am. Hopefully I think.


----------



## Dr. Zoom (Mar 4, 2002)

My group does not play on a regular basis.  We end up playing about twice a month on average, but usually the games are arranged at the last minute.  Not the best of circumstances, but it's better than nothing.   

I would not mind looking into the possibility of meeting with you guys and seeing if we can get a game going.  What do you say?


----------

